# Virginia lawmakers say they have a deal on ‘red flag’ law that will allow guns to be taken temporarily from people deemed dangerous



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.dailypress.com/governme...0200221-cvokn4cd6rfutkxz5ullxxdhza-story.html


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

FUBR: This is a trip. The real problem for me is once there is a court order to remove the guns. Do you think that after having the guns temporarily taken anybody is going to give them back? When gaving the guns back who would be responsible if abuser had to be rearrested or the worst happens. Also, once convicted of domestic assault would be possible to catch Federal charges and confiscation. I support the idea of a strong court supervised response to domestic violence. There is the clear possibility of this thing in Virginia spinning out of control.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------

